# (RISOLTO) Artefatti grafici con l'opzione EXA

## pask1970

Salve a tutti. Allora, uso Gentoo x86, a parte i driver per la scheda video (ho una Radeon X1950XTX), e baso tutto sul riconoscimento automatico dell'hardware. Il mio xorg.conf, infatti, è semplicemente questo:

```
Section "Device"

 Identifier "Radeon X1950XTX"                                 

 Driver "radeon"

 Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"

 Option "ColorTiling" "on"

EndSection

```

che praticamente uso solo per abilitare l'EXA, in quanto di default il driver abilita XAA, che è molto più lento e, ad es. il ridimensionamento delle finestre con Compiz richiede molto tempo quando invece con EXA è istantaneo.

Il problema è che quando abilito EXA, compaiono artefatti grafici (uso Gnome); tipicamente, un rettangolino multicolore sotto il puntatore del mouse.

C'è un modo per evitare che accada, o in alternativa, rendere più performante XAA? Avanzando i pacchetti di Xorg, magari? Se sì, quali?

Grazie in anticipo  :Very Happy: 

Edit: con il passaggio a xorg-server 1.6 sembra tutto risolto... meglio cosìLast edited by pask1970 on Tue Oct 06, 2009 7:12 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

Quale versione di fglrx usi? Quale versione del kernel?

Se non ti serve nulla di particolare nell'accelerazione 3D perchè non valuti i driver open? Mi pare che per la tua dovrebbero essere supportati.

----------

## pask1970

Ehm... Guarda che sto usando i driver open. xf86-video-ati-6.12.4 (gli ultimi ~x86, cmq. Con quelli x86 la situazione è peggiore). Il kernel è il 2.6.30-r6;

I catalyst non supportano più la mia scheda, e quelli che la supportano 1) sono hard masked e 2) richiedono un kernel se non sbaglio < 2.6.29

----------

